# YNWA



## Soccerbabe3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Liverpool end 30-year wait for title
					

Liverpool's 30-year wait for a top-flight title is over after Manchester City lose 2-1 at Chelsea to confirm the Reds as Premier League champions.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 28, 2020)

Kinda anti climatic but a win is a win.  There was no stopping them.  Next game against City will set the tone for the rest of the year.  Not sure if they are going to chase the records or start getting the kids some experience.  I hope they start playing Nico, Jones, Brewster and Elliott to get them some experience season will have an asterix after it anyway may as well try for the double next year (prem and champions)


----------

